# Keine Werte zum Zeichnen werden Übergeben



## evo (17. Mai 2010)

Tag, hab vor einiger Zeit schonmal Hilfe benötigt und jetzt weiß ich schon wieder nicht weiter. Entweder überseh ich den Fehler oder der Aufbau passt nicht. Wie gesagt ich weiß es nicht und brauche dazu bitte eure Hilfe :bae:

Am Besten wirds wohl sein wenn ich das Projekt uploade.

Netload Serious Filehosting - Netload

PW: java


----------



## Noctarius (17. Mai 2010)

Also ohne entsprechende Beschreibung des Fehlers, der Erwartung, ... wird dir sicher keiner helfen. Auch nicht mit vollem Sourcecode Upload.


----------



## SlaterB (17. Mai 2010)

falls der vorherige Thread hilft:
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/99059-probleme-images-verschieben.html


----------



## evo (17. Mai 2010)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Also ohne entsprechende Beschreibung des Fehlers, der Erwartung, ... wird dir sicher keiner helfen. Auch nicht mit vollem Sourcecode Upload.



Also Fehler gibts eigentlich konkret keinen (sprich Exceptions). Das Problem besteht darin, dass ich von den Klassen bzw Getter Methoden keine Werte bekomme.
Das Problem im vorherigen Thread hab ich eigentlich schon gelöst, hier gehts wie gesagt nur um Werte, die ich nicht bekomme (aber sollte).
Erwartung: ich will ja nicht dass mir hier jemand mein Programm ausprogrammiert, ich will lediglich wissen, woran es liegt, dass ich keine Werte bekomme.


----------

